# Hello



## Nola_gal1 (10 mo ago)

I did a search and found this site. I'm learning to navigate. Can someone tell me where to locate the abrevation key?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome to TAM @Nola_gal1 

Is this what you're looking for?








Common Message Board Abbreviations & Acronyms


Need to put together a list of common abbreviations for people new to online message boards.... here is a start: AAMOF = as a matter of fact AP = Affair Partner ASAP = as soon as possible ASAP = as soon as possible b/c = because BAK = back at keyboard BBFN = bye bye for now BBL = be back later...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## Nola_gal1 (10 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Welcome to TAM @Nola_gal1
> 
> Is this what you're looking for?
> 
> ...


Yes, thank you!


----------

